# homemade scent blocker.



## cspaur (Oct 26, 2010)

i made some homemade scent killer recently from this recipe i found all over the web. well i did everything right and let it sit for a week. the only problem i have with it, is that it has a really funky smell. like burnt human skin or something like that. is this normal. my storre bought scent block has a musky odor. so im skeptical about using the new brew.

Thanks.
Cody

Ingredients for Scent Killer:

16 oz. (2 cups) Peroxide ( yes, I use the brown bottled stuff)

16 oz. (2 cups) Distilled Water or water from a dehumidifier 

¼ cup baking soda

1 oz. On non-scented shampoo (I use Hunters Specialties green shampoo) 
(Or adjust amounts to whatever size you make accordingly)

Let sit for several days

this is the recipe i used.


----------



## Bowhuck (Aug 14, 2009)

There was alot of discussions about this recipe before, a few weeks ago. Many here use it and like it. I made some also and it seems to work well.


----------



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

cspaur said:


> ... it has a really funky smell. like burnt human skin or something like that.


I was gonna ask how you know that...but thought better of it.

I've used a similar recipe with good results, it smells similar to the store bought...what did you use for a container to brew it in?


----------



## cspaur (Oct 26, 2010)

ive been throne in the fire a couple times. haha.
i used a old clean milk jug. 
mabey it will smell better in the next couple days and i might test it out tonight.


----------



## cspaur (Oct 26, 2010)

it still reaks. im gonna pitch it. 
ill start a new batch without scent away shampoo and see if its better


----------



## noljohn (Feb 27, 2010)

Same thing with the batch I made, a bad smell and I dumped it. I made up a batch of the activated charcoal recipe that was on here earlier. That seems to work real good.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

I have some brewing right now. No funky smell. I have mine in opaque containers though. Spray painted one, got lazy and just duck taped other.


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

ive had some batches with a slight order to it. the longer it sat the less order it had. i have since switched to the carbon solution and am far more pleased with it. i still use the scent killer store bought stuff from walmart and then take a bath in the carbon spray.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

I made some up yesterday, no funky smell yet. 
How long do you have to let it sit before you can use it?


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Can someone furnish the carbon recipe?Thanks


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

From what I've read about the recipe. You're not supposed to use the brown bottle peroxide which is 3%. You need to use the stuff they sell at pool stores which is like 16% I think.


----------

